# Anything happening at Bob sykes??



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

Just wanting a report


----------



## 1adambell (Jul 2, 2015)

I spent a good bit of time on the bridge yesterday. Saw a nice red landed but mostly trout and catfish.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Were the trout whites or specks. time of day?


----------



## 1adambell (Jul 2, 2015)

whites and time of day hasn't mattered, at least this week. We've been catching sand trout and sail cats non stop.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks, I'll try to go after the weekend. If the sail cats are big they will come home for dinner.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

yukondog said:


> Thanks, I'll try to go after the weekend. If the sail cats are big they will come home for dinner.


 I love Sailcats. Been eating them for years. Gut right away, rinse off well and pack on ice. Tastes great fried and grilled.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Never tried them grilled, I'll give a try thanks.


----------



## Durant (Oct 26, 2013)

*Trout*



yukondog said:


> Were the trout whites or specks. time of day?


Are these good to eat? What are you catching them on?


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

For specks live shrimp, for whites any cut bait, shrimp live or dead. Except tonight my sister and I caught ZIP. But that's fishing.


----------



## Pushwave (Oct 6, 2009)

That's why it's called fishing, not catching...


----------

